# Burnout Paradise (The Ultimate Box) DLC



## Psychopath (18. März 2013)

Halli Hallo PCGH Fan-Gemeinde,

ich habe nach langer langer (sehr langer Zeit ) mal wieder meinen Spieleschrank entstaubt...
und dabei das Burnout Spiel entdeckt... 

natürlich gleich auf die Maschine geschmiert.. alte Saves rausgekramt und gezockt...
dabei musste ich feststellen das der burnout-store offline ist... (und bleibt/ nach der Goggel-search)

ich würde mir gerne die DLC´s zulegen, natürlich nicht unentgeltlich!!!
ich würde dafür bezahlen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man an diese teile noch rankommt bzw. wo man diese erwerben kann???

Für jeden Tipp bin ich sehr dankbar...

der
Psychopath


----------



## Robonator (18. März 2013)

Burnout: Paradise - The Ultimate Box: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
Buy & Download Burnout Paradise PC-Spiel im Origin Store herunter
Ein 10er für das Komplettpaket halte ich für angemessen. Einzeln finde ich die DLC's aber auch nicht mehr wirklich. Da bleibt wohl nix anderes als die box zu kaufen


----------



## Psychopath (18. März 2013)

danke robonator,

die ultimate box besitze ich , jedoch sind dort die DLC´s nicht enthalten...


----------



## Galford (18. März 2013)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr diese zu kaufen. Über den Burnout-Store kann man die schon lange nicht mehr kaufen, und bei Origin sind sie bislang auch nicht aufgetaucht.

Tja, dann hast du leider Pech gehabt - legal schaltest du diese DLC nicht mehr frei.

Für die anderen zur Info: die Legendary Cars, Toy Cars und die Boost Special Cars sind nicht in der Ultimate Box enthalten. Big Surf Island gab es leider (!!!!!) nie auf dem PC.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopath (19. März 2013)

Danke Galford

dann will ich mal hoffen, das diese irgendwann bei leider (origin) erhältlich sind..

Thx at all


----------



## Galford (8. Mai 2014)

Ich grabe mal diesen Thread aus.

 Heute gab es diese Meldung:
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box - Classic-Edition angekündigt - News - GameStar.de

 Angeblich mit allen DLC die je für die PC Version erschienen sind. Aber bei Gamestar habe ich schon meine Zweifel geäußert.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Nach fast nem Jahr muss du den Thread ausgraben 

Lieber ein aktuelles Spiel kaufen


----------



## Galford (8. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Nach fast nem Jahr muss du den Thread ausgraben
> 
> Lieber ein aktuelles Spiel kaufen



 Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Die Server der PCGH werden sicher nicht wegen dem hier zusammenbrechen. Aber motzen musstest du. Schlechten Tag gehabt, oder was? Kann mir eigentlich egal sein und geht mich auch nichts an. Aber dir könnte es auch egal sein, ob ich diesen Thread ausgrabe. 

 Ganz ehrlich. Auch du müsstest wissen, dass manche Leute hier hin und wieder weit schlimmere Kommentare ablassen. Belehre doch die eines besseren.


----------



## Psychopath (11. Mai 2014)

alter seehr seehr geil.... darauf habe ich gewartet...
burnout ist sooo geil 😜


----------



## Galford (11. Mai 2014)

Psychopath schrieb:


> alter seehr seehr geil.... darauf habe ich gewartet...
> burnout ist sooo geil




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-504.html#post6421763

Einfach mal bei Google nach dem Vanity Pack suchen.

Leider ist die Mod noch nicht fertig, aber lohnen tut sich eine Installation mMn. 

*ABER! BITTE ZUVOR UNBEDINGT DAS SAVEGAME SICHERN*

Und nochmals zur Classic Edition:


Galford schrieb:


> Angeblich mit allen DLC die je für die PC Version erschienen sind. Aber bei Gamestar *habe ich schon meine Zweifel geäußert*.


----------



## Psychopath (14. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info Galford,

habe es mir gestern erstmal gezogen, werde es am WE mal testen. 

Gruß
Psychopath


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2018)

Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box noch bis morgen bei Steam für 2,49 

Edit: Hm toll Xbox Pad funktioniert nich -.-


----------



## Galford (3. Januar 2018)

Doch, das XboxOne Gamepad funktioniert. Man muss nur eine Datei löschen.



> Delete controls.ini in folder C:\Users\XZ\AppData\Local\Criterion Games\Burnout Paradise, and restart game ​


Quelle

Hat bei mir auch vor einiger Zeit so funktioniert. 

Beim Xbox360 Gamepad hatte ich früher auch keine Probleme.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2018)

Alles probiert selbst den Guide bei Steam aber nix zu machen...


----------

